# How to connect new deck roof to house



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located?
Heavy rain or snow area?

Ledgers must be attached with lag bolts or thru bolts
What are you thinking of nailing the ledger to?
Just the rafters?


----------



## Preach_2 (Mar 17, 2009)

To the end of the rafters and the double 2X6" plate at the top of the studs. The house has 2X6" walls with a double plate at the top.


----------



## Preach_2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Once I cut off the rafters even with the house there will still be about 4" of the resting on the plate and the ledger will be a 2X8 so there will be 3 1/2".


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No, you cannot bolt the ledger to the top plate, without engineering done. A much better way is to rest (bear) the new rafters on the top plate of the wall. Especially for a flat roof, which you may want to check and see if it is even legal with your local Building Department. 

Your picture shows the roof/wall flashing has no kick-out at the bottom. All the water is running into the stucco and framing below. Someone tried ineffectively to caulk it but still mold will grow. 

If your house is similar to your neighbor's, you may want to check the venting requirements. He has about 60% of what he needs. Unless that is a ridge vent on top, adjoining the pot vent. Your insulation was effectively blocking your venting needs, also.
The mold on your stucco above the roof/wall flashing is because the stucco was installed too close to the roof surface. On a patio, it's 2" minimum to stucco. Be safe, G


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

First if you are using 2 x 8 rafters you will need a 2 x 10 ridge/ledger board. Second no, you can not attach it to the tails of the existing rafters. You can bolt it to the wall framing but not the top plate and rafter tails. If it where me I would do a "California roof" and match up the roof lines to keep it architecturally pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Preach_2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Why do I need a 2X10 ledger for 2X8 rafters? What is a "California roof"?


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Preach_2 said:


> Why do I need a 2X10 ledger for 2X8 rafters? What is a "California roof"?


You need a 2 x 10 so the heel cut on the rafter will rest completely on the ridge/ledger board. A California roof (also known as a blind valley roof) is a simpler method of framing a roof that is at a lower level then the existing ridge. Instead of altering the existing framing and installing valley rafters you frame on top of the sheathing. 

The flat roof in one way or another will cost you more than building a shed roof (more typical for roofs over porches where the main structures roof is a story above the porch) assuming you can even do so in your locality. I don't think you could get enough pitch on a shed roof in this situation without sacrificing headroom. The California roof will tie into the rest of the structure and keep the roof lines clean. In turn it will be more aesthetically pleasing to the eye. If you're going to put it under roof do so in a way that adds to the structure and is not an eyesore.


----------

